
Drinking with Co-Workers - shimms
https://slate.com/human-interest/2018/02/harassment-isnt-the-only-reason-we-should-rethink-drinking-at-work.html
======
IronWolve
Got a buddy who works for github, he went out drinking at a local pub after
work, started flirting with this woman, they had drinks at the bar and chatted
for awhile flirting back and forth.

Two other women co-workers overheard the conversation between the two, and
then reported HIM to github HR.

HR actually tracked the github female employee down and asked if she was
sexually assaulted by him, and she said no. He got a warning from HR, even
though he did nothing wrong.

Been working tech for almost 30 years, seeing co-workers drinking and banging
for years, office parties getting wild, co-workers sexting over IM, even a
couple who freaky in the att wireless datacenter, lots of couples getting
married.

Now having a beer with someone is potentially HR violation. Crazy.

